# New Build - Cuban Mahogany/Cedar



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi All

Thought I'd share a build that I have underway. This is a guitar for a really great player. He has a Rosewood/Spruce guitar and wanted something different.

The back and sides will be Cuban Mahogany which many people feel is the very best Mahogany. It is quite a bit harder than Honduran. 

Top will be Cedar that has quite a bit of colour to it. This set rings like you would not believe. Really nice sound.

Neck is Mahogany with Mad Rosewood fingerboard bound with East Indian Rosewood. Fret markers are Cuban Mahogany. Back centre strip is made up of Maple, EIR, Mahogany, Cherry, Sycamore.

Here's the pic's so far.

Neil


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that looks sweet! I see you're local as well 

How long have you been building acoustic guitars?


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Budda

Yes, I live just outside of London.

Been building a couple years now.

Neil


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

beautiful pieces of wood!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks awesome so far - nice work.

Regarding the pic of the body jig above, is that jig adjustable for different body sizes, or do you need an individual jig for every body size?


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Bagpipe

The guitar form jig there is not adjustable. But it's easy enough to make them adjustable. By adding pieces in the middle you can make the upper or lower bout wider.

I have one mould like that.

Neil


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you do the work on weekends, i'd love to see your shop and see your other builds, maybe watch progress on this one. I know a bit about electrics but my acoustic knowledge is lacking.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Neil, that looks great! You do very clean work (no that's not a shot at your clean shop pic in the other thread :smile: ). I hope your planning to continue posting pics as you progress.

Mike


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

We want more..... get that shop dirty.. fast... Like the fretmarkers...


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, didn't get tons done on the weekend but here's a few more pics.










Got the first rough carve done on the neck.
And got the back radiused and the kerfing on. And the end graft put in.

Neil


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice! What type of neck joint is that going to be? 

Regards Ian


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very nice... keep us updated ok


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

A few more progress pictures.

Thicknessed and joined the plates.










The channel for the rosette.










Rosette is Mad Rosewood. Made up of several pieces so the grain points to the centre of the hole.










Layout of the braces for the top.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Backe braces glued on but not yet carved.










And after carving.










Double x top braces glued and not yet carved.










And after carving.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

And one with the box together.










And from the back.










And one where I just placed the neck on to give an idea of what it will look like.










Neil


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Loving this thread - please continue to updates with pics.

In the pic below, what is the dark piece of wood? Is that an 'underside' component of the bridge?



neogardguitar said:


>


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi bagpipe.

The dark piece is a piece of East Indian Rosewood. It is the bridge plate. The bridge sits over top of it and the bridge pins and the strings go through it. It holds the ball end of the strings. 

Neil


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that looks fantastic


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

umm, wow!kksjur


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is sooo nice! Good work!


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok. A few more progress pictures.

Cut the binding channel.










Then glued in the binding. East Indian Rosewood.










Top binding is b/w/b with a maple strip and then another b/w/b


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's a picture of the binding on the whole guitar.










And the bridge. Madigascar Rosewood.










And one with the neck placed on again to show how it's going to look.










Thanks for looking

Neil


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow...that is just becoming more and more unbelievable.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very, very nice work!

I love looking at photos of guitars in progress, and one-off builds. The one-offs are also the guitars I prefer to play. After years of being a rosewood fan I have developed a love for mahogany. This one looks great!

Thanks for sharing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Really not a fan of acoustic guitars, but that is looking totally hot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that is coming along nicely!

would you mind PM'ing me with how much an acoustic from you would cost?


----------

